# Ciao cicciolini porcellini! iihiihihhihi



## Tebe (5 Agosto 2012)

_Ciao cicciolini porcellini!
E' da ieri che ho capito come calmare l'ormone! Gioia e tripudio! bacini bacini! 
Mi sto guardando tutti i film di Ilona Staller!
Cicciolini porcellini!!!

Per rendere l'effetto migliore,  cicicolini porcellini, mi sono  messa una corincina di fori finta in testa ma il mio cicciolino non ha gradito!
ma dai uffi uffi, mi sento tanto maialina e porcellina, essù dai cicciolino sono la tua Aliena! bacini bacini bacini!ihihihihihih

Ho tirato fuori anche un paio di calze pizzate bianche del 1920 e le ho messe ma cicciolino porcellino è scappato scuotendo la testa!
ma perchè cicicilino sei così timidino, ihihihhihihih, vieni cicciolino porcellino vieni!!!ihiihhi

Niente, cicicolino porcellino è timidino allora l'ho stuprato nel sonno e cicciolino porcellino è stato contento! ihiihihiii bacini bacini bacini._










peccato che abbia fatto un  sogno erotico. No porno. E io sogno come se fosse un film.
A colori, storia di senso compiuto, musica. odori sapori. Tutto.
Grazie a Dio sogno poco, perchè quando incubo è merda.

Ho sognato che facevo sesso con Manager, in una posizione che avrei voluto tanto sperimentare con lui ma che non ho mai avuto il "coraggio" di proporre. Che fagiana proprio.
E' una posizione che faccio poco anche con mattia perchè pur piacendo molto ad entrambi non è l'ideale per la nostra conformazione fisica.
O meglio. Mattia non è grosso e alto come questa posizione meriterebbe.
Ovvero.
Lui sotto  non proprio seduto ma nemmeno sdraiato. va beh, io sopra, seduta con la schiena però rivolta verso la sua faccia.
La posizione dell'altalena in sostanza, ma con me sdraiata su di lui e con i miei piedi appoggiati  sulle sue cosce.

Mattia è alto come me e quindi non mi sento avvolta e non riesco ad aderire su di lui perchè rimaniamo troppo sfalsati, quindi è pure stancante considerato che mi devo puntellare come un ragno.
Con manager invece...che è due metri...per 90 kili...ecco...non mi sentirebbe nemmeno addosso, e io potrei appoggiarmi totalmente e sarei con la testa esattamente nell'incavo della sua spalla, e...








Devo andare a vedere un altro film di Cicciolina.

o scrivere il sogno porno


----------



## aristocat (5 Agosto 2012)

O proporglielo alla prima occasione  (a Manager)


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

sono 1,75 x 75-76 kg.

o bisogna essere proprio 2 metri?


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

La stiamo perdendo 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

anche a te Cicciolina fa l'effetto di una doccia fredda, eh?  Mah.... Tebe... io credo che...


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4990 ha detto:
			
		

> anche a te Cicciolina fa l'effetto di una doccia fredda, eh?  Mah.... Tebe... io credo che...


doccia fredda? ma peggio. E'...è...non lo so.  So solo che mi fa ridere e non mi trattengo...





tu cosa credi? (spero di non pentirmi con questa domanda).


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

aristocat;bt4985 ha detto:
			
		

> O proporglielo alla prima occasione  (a Manager)


credo che non ci saranno più occasioni...uff...ci stiamo scrivendo in mail ora...


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt4987 ha detto:
			
		

> sono 1,75 x 75-76 kg.
> 
> o bisogna essere proprio 2 metri?


Non lo so...l'hai provata con una alta un metro e 70 per 50 kg?
Mi devi dire tu se c'è "scalino"


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4993 ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so...l'hai provata con una alta un metro e 70 per 50 kg?
> Mi devi dire tu se c'è "scalino"


l'importante è che ci sia lo scalino del peso.

ad esperienza,ti tirerei su con una mano


----------



## Nameless (6 Agosto 2012)

sarò torda ma io la posizione non sono riuscita a capirla. Mi fai un disegnino? 
Oppure... non c'è l'emoticon?


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt4995 ha detto:
			
		

> sarò torda ma io la posizione non sono riuscita a capirla. Mi fai un disegnino?
> Oppure... non c'è l'emoticon?


no cavolo, l'emoticon non l'ho trovata ma ho trovato questa posizione che ti aiuta a capire, però nella mia varante,siamo entrambi con le gambe sul letto e i miei piedi sono appoggiati alle sue cosce e lui non è proprio così sdraiato ma mezzo seduto
E tutto si svolge comodi in un letto

da porno in sostanza, ma avendo lui sotto così "potente" fisicamente io non mi devo puntellare perchè teoricamente non gli peso troppo e quindi ho le mani libere e...


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Sì Tebe,l'idea s'era capita 

diciamo che l'uomo lo vuoi un pò mettere sotto pressione a livello di lombari e gambe.  però 6 leggera abbastanza per tentare un giochino simile


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5001 ha detto:
			
		

> Sì Tebe,l'idea s'era capita
> 
> diciamo che l'uomo lo vuoi un pò mettere sotto pressione a livello di lombari e gambe.  però 6 leggera abbastanza per tentare un giochino simile


Però non solo lui...mi rendo conto essere una posizione ginnica ma credo più per la donna.
Insomma se lei non è un armadio e lui un segaligno credo che si possa fare.


Ho in mente posizioni da circo togni?


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5002 ha detto:
			
		

> Però non solo lui...mi rendo conto essere una posizione ginnica ma credo più per la donna.
> Insomma se lei non è un armadio e lui un segaligno credo che si possa fare.
> 
> 
> Ho in mente posizioni da circo togni?


non direi.

però sto cercando di immaginarmi la scena e credo che alla fine verrei anche abbastanza potentemente.

purtroppo per me tu hai un difetto che non mi farebbe gustare fino in fondo la posizione.....indovina quale


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5004 ha detto:
			
		

> non direi.
> 
> però sto cercando di immaginarmi la scena e credo che alla fine verrei anche abbastanza potentemente.
> 
> purtroppo per me tu hai un difetto che non mi farebbe gustare fino in fondo la posizione.....indovina quale


Io non ho nessun difetto, ho solo un genere di seno non di tuo gusto.

L'hai mai provata questa posizione?
E' pazzesca. Almeno per me. 
Lo sarebbe ancora di più se non dovessi ancorarmi a ragno, ovvio


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5005 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho nessun difetto, ho solo un genere di seno non di tuo gusto.
> 
> L'hai mai provata questa posizione?
> E' pazzesca. Almeno per me.
> Lo sarebbe ancora di più se non dovessi ancorarmi a ragno, ovvio


io provo tutto quello che solletica la fantasia della donna.

avendola di schiena,ammetto non ancora.

ma potrebbe essere un'idea da tenere in considerazione


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Agosto 2012)

Io dopo aver letto la prima parte mi sono fatto un'overdose di Imodium.
Non è bastato..........:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

siamo arrivati ai disegnini esplicativi:sbatti:


----------



## Tebe (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5012 ha detto:
			
		

> siamo arrivati ai disegnini esplicativi:sbatti:


Ma Min...me l'ha chiesto Nam che non aveva capito...
ci tengo ad essere chiara...

Tu l'avevi capita la posizione?
_flap flap_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5013 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Min...me l'ha chiesto Nam che non aveva capito...
> ci tengo ad essere chiara...
> 
> Tu l'avevi capita la posizione?
> _flap flap_


Io si, quello che non ho capito è tutta la menata sulle dimensioni del partner, ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5014 ha detto:
			
		

> Io si, quello che non ho capito è tutta la menata sulle dimensioni del partner, ma fa lo stesso.


diciamo che ci vuole una certa forza per spingere come si deve,in quella posizione.

Poi Tebe ci si vuole sdraiare sopra all'uomo.......quindi le serve uno più possente del normale


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5012 ha detto:
			
		

> siamo arrivati ai disegnini esplicativi:sbatti:


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5015 ha detto:
			
		

> diciamo che ci vuole una certa forza per spingere come si deve,in quella posizione.
> 
> Poi Tebe ci si vuole sdraiare sopra all'uomo.......quindi le serve uno più possente del normale


Tebe è un fuscello, quindi capisco ancora meno. Che forza serve di particolare? Boh.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5017 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe è un fuscello, quindi capisco ancora meno. Che forza serve di particolare? Boh.


Ma infatti lui non deve fare molta forza se non spingere diciamo.
Il grosso del lavoro mrgreen è "sopportarmi" addosso.
Ora..Mattia è alto come me e non è un fuscello anzi...però..è difficoltoso perchè essendo sdraiati e io con i piedi sopra le sue cosce, sono più alta diciamo (la sua faccia arriva all'altezza della mia spalla per intenderci) e non riesco ad appoggiarmi quindi mi devo ancorare a ragno.


Mi sa che non mi sono spiegata....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5018 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma infatti lui non deve fare molta forza se non spingere diciamo.
> Il grosso del lavoro mrgreen è "sopportarmi" addosso.
> Ora..Mattia è alto come me e non è un fuscello anzi...però..è difficoltoso perchè essendo sdraiati e io con i piedi sopra le sue cosce, sono più alta diciamo (la sua faccia arriva all'altezza della mia spalla per intenderci) e non riesco ad appoggiarmi quindi mi devo ancorare a ragno.
> 
> ...


No ragazza mia, qui bisogna proprio provare. Che fai domani?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso;bt5015 ha detto:
			
		

> diciamo che ci vuole una certa forza per spingere come si deve,in quella posizione.
> 
> Poi Tebe ci si vuole sdraiare sopra all'uomo.......quindi le serve uno *più possente del normale*


basta che abbia la pancia ... così lei galleggia più in alto :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5020 ha detto:
			
		

> basta che abbia la pancia ... così lei galleggia più in alto :rotfl:


Vecchio porco, tu lo conosci bene questo trucco, eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (7 Agosto 2012)

oh va beh vi scandalizzate per un disegno esplicativo?


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt5019 ha detto:
			
		

> No ragazza mia, qui bisogna proprio provare. Che fai domani?


Tu sei alto come Mattia, quindi rimaniamo sfalsati di circa 10 cm. Domani devo preparare le valige per partire...uffa.
Ma nemmeno tu l'hai mai fatta?
Cazzo adesso faccio un sondaggio.


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5020 ha detto:
			
		

> basta che abbia la pancia ... così lei galleggia più in alto :rotfl:


Ma siete tutti invorniti!!!
Io non devo stare più in alto!!!! A meno che non ci sia un pipino di 45 cm o almeno in grado di circumnavigare la pancia!!!




Quib, il trip global è proprio quello di appoggiarsi totalmente e...
quindi nemmeno tu hai provato sta posizione...

ora farò un indagine bloggosa


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt5026 ha detto:
			
		

> oh va beh vi scandalizzate per un disegno esplicativo?


non ce la possiamo fare.
Comunque adesso faccio un indagine perchè mi sa che sta posizione la facciamo solo io e le atrici porno.
Comunque provatela...fidatevi...


mamma. Mia.

Min, provala anche tu poi mi dici!


----------



## Nameless (7 Agosto 2012)

oh io non sono abbastanza atletica e ad essere sincera non mi ispira così tanto... lascio fare a voi! :up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt5034 ha detto:
			
		

> oh io non sono abbastanza atletica e ad essere sincera non mi ispira così tanto... lascio fare a voi! :up:


ti dico solo che, sarà la mia conformazione fisica, ma è la posizione in cui io ho orgasmi...

E poi non è difficile per niente.

va beh...farò un filmino e lo caricherò sul blog:carneval:


----------

